# Anyone ever gaff the yak?



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I had a swing and miss on the little king I caught Sunday and the gaff bounced off the bottom of the yak. Made me start to wonder. Has any of y'all actually hit home and sent one through the plastic? That could be a serious issue and made me thing about throwing some marine caulk in with me to slow down the bleeding.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Blake R. said:


> I had a swing and miss on the little king I caught Sunday and the gaff bounced off the bottom of the yak. Made me start to wonder. Has any of y'all actually hit home and sent one through the plastic? That could be a serious issue and made me thing about throwing some marine caulk in with me to slow down the bleeding.


I have not but know people that have but not gonna say any names:whistling:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I am real careful about how I gaff in the yak. I always tail grab kings and if it is something else that I want to gaff i always come from the bottom up.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I would recommend gaffing with the shaft on the kayak side of the fish, not with the fish between you and the gaff.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

west marine sell a bag of wooden plugs for that problem. either that or electrican's "monkey Shit"


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont gaff kings, no need to.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

ive got a gaff that i never used on a king. theyre usually pretty well worn out by the time you get them to the yak. just pull em up by the tail. mahi and tuna is another story though. i usually have the gaff facing away from me so its away from the yak also...


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Dont gaff kings, no need to.


Yup me either. Dont eat them. Fun to catch a few but get boring after a few. Much rather bottom fish myself.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

That's why I use the spear gaff. No need to worry about hooking into the bottom


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

Just don't gaff your leg. Trebble hooks hurt bad enough. A gaff in the leg would be baaaaaaad


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll gaff any kings/large spanish I'm going to keep. No point of having a large king/spanish come back to life once you get it in your kayak and biting your ass or flinging a treble from your king rig into you. Safety first, I guess.

Have never gaffed the yak though, but I have had some embarrassing 'swing and misses' while on the water.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

ive had a near hit once, almost hit the yak. Also i dont gaff kings or spanish, usually theyre tired enough by the time they get in the yak they dont fight. Mahi or Tuna yes all day long.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nope. Apply one of the same rules as with a firearm. Know your target and what's BEHIND it!


----------

